# Getting regulated



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

I read somewhere getting regulated after TT can take a year, and I'm thinking that's going to almost be the case with me. It's 6 mo post-RAI now and my TSH level is still not near the target of 0ish-0.3. At the end of February my TSH was 2.70, she'd bumped my dose from 137 to 150. After 8 weeks my TSH level only went down to 2.57. So she's bumped me up again to 175mcg now.

She also has had no luck obtaining Thyrogen through the normal channels at our hospital. She's talked to both the pharmacy and nuclear med several times to no avail. I asked about asking individual pharmacies in town to see if they would order it in. She also is going to try to find a pharma rep to speak with personally. In her private practice (she's from another state and flies in to see patients every 2 months) she's had no problems getting it, so she's frustrated that this clinic system isn't cooperating. I'm finding that our medical system here is not very up to speed on handling thyroid issues. She said the radioligist noted there were no areas of concern on my ultrasound 2 weeks ago (thankfully) but he used outdated language compared to what she expected to read. My boss has also thyroid issues (tho not thyca) and she sees the one other endo in our town and has not been impressed with the way he's handled her case. What's a patient to do? LOL


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

That's a high dose of Synthroid. When do you take it? I wonder if you are consuming something that might be blocking the meds uptake into your system

Do they run the FT-4 and FT-3 on you? If so please post the results with ranges.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Eight months later and I'm still working on getting that TSH down, too. I expect to be bumped up to 175 in two weeks. I'm a runner and ride horses, so I've been told my lifestyle is likely a big part of it.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am nine months out and getting there. TSH was 18 and the frees were nonexistent in February. Last check was a little upward movement of the frees, and the TSH was at 5 something....a work in progress. It'll happen. I feel so much better than I did last year at this time.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I think all of you should request the FT-4 and FT-3 tests to see what the actual thyroid hormone in your system is.

While I did not have cancer - I cannot achieve any in range TSH. My FT-4 and FT-3 are both above mid range which is what I believe is necessary for all of you to even get close to reducing your TSH.

Cytomel is one of the reason's my TSH completely disappeared. I was not converting the T-4 replacement meds.

Not having TSH for me is because I believe I still have stimulating antibodies.

After reading all of your posts and the fact none of you post your Free T-4 and Free T-3 readings I can only come to the conclusion that it's either dosing or conversion issues.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nodakmom said:


> I read somewhere getting regulated after TT can take a year, and I'm thinking that's going to almost be the case with me. It's 6 mo post-RAI now and my TSH level is still not near the target of 0ish-0.3. At the end of February my TSH was 2.70, she'd bumped my dose from 137 to 150. After 8 weeks my TSH level only went down to 2.57. So she's bumped me up again to 175mcg now.
> 
> She also has had no luck obtaining Thyrogen through the normal channels at our hospital. She's talked to both the pharmacy and nuclear med several times to no avail. I asked about asking individual pharmacies in town to see if they would order it in. She also is going to try to find a pharma rep to speak with personally. In her private practice (she's from another state and flies in to see patients every 2 months) she's had no problems getting it, so she's frustrated that this clinic system isn't cooperating. I'm finding that our medical system here is not very up to speed on handling thyroid issues. She said the radioligist noted there were no areas of concern on my ultrasound 2 weeks ago (thankfully) but he used outdated language compared to what she expected to read. My boss has also thyroid issues (tho not thyca) and she sees the one other endo in our town and has not been impressed with the way he's handled her case. What's a patient to do? LOL


Please get your doctor to run the FREE T3 and FREE T4. I don't think you are converting well.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
Dr. Woliner
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm

What is the name of your thyroxine replacement? Brand name or generic?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks. Speaking for myself only, my frees (don't have them in front of me) were about midline. I feel absolutely fantastic, so I don't think its a conversion issue. When this whole process started, my surgeon said based upon my activity level and my muscle mass (I played Div I soccer in college, so my legs are huge -- I have to get my riding boots custom made because my calves are that large), I'd likely need 150, but probably 175 and maybe 200. So this was very much expected for me.


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

Andros (and anyone else who's interested lol),

She does run a Free T4 on me, that came back 1.58. She doesn't run T3 or FT3 that I've seen.

I do take bcp's (known to interfere) but I take them at night and the synthroid in the morning when I wake up. I wait an hour before breakfast, which is usually a cup of Kefir. I did ponder if the Calcium in that is interferring. I don't take any other supplements.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

My doctor does run TSH, FT3 and FT4. I don't have them in front of me and know that I am not at an optimal dose....a work in progress.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I was pretty much at a good level right away. My doc did not mess around with low doses of Synthroid. He started me at 150, and for several months, that was perfect. Felt great. Then I started exercising more regularly again, and when I would, my heart would go crazy, so I called the doc about that. They decreased me to 137, but were slightly hesitant to do so because they were so happy with how my labs were looking. Truth be told, I can do perfectly well at 137 or 150.

Given some of the conversations on this board, I really don't think my body is very sensitive. I've been very lucky in that I never had any real complications or down periods since this all started for me. Having two surgeries and RAI treatment has been a major inconvenience, but really nothing more. I feel very lucky.


----------

